# The Trophies



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I was shooting the Southwest Preparatory Conference Div II Football Championship game last weekend when I noticed the trophies in a box. I asked the guys if they would take them out but they didn't want to. They had their table and trophies all ready to move out to mid field and didn't want to mess anything up.

So I decided to take a shot of the trophies anyway. Since I had the 300 on the camera, I had to back up some!  I thought it was kinda cool how the shadows were thrown onto the background.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

That's a cool shot Mike. I think it might have helped if you had stopped down a bit and tried to get them both on the focal plane. My eyes keep trying to focus the oof trophy. The shadows are 2 cool for sure.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't notice the OOF trophy on the left until I got it on the computer.
I was just about minimum focusing distance on the 300 f/2.8 and I wasn't about to change my settings while the game was in progress. 

F/2.8 makes for a really shallow depth of field at about 15 feet. 

My flash was mounted about 2 feet under the camera on a bracket attached to the monopod, That is why the shadows were cast upward.


----------

